# Taneyev - String Quartet 2 op.5 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Taneyev wrote his 2nd quartet in 1895 and it was published the year later. Like the Piano Quintet the music is symphonic in structure yet has an intimacy that I thoroughly enjoy (Taneyev really understood how to write for string quartet).
The 1st movement, allegro, with its spirited initial motif is a fine one. The cello plays a prominent role initially until each instrument is given equal weight and the movement develops. Taneyev uses counterpoint superbly here, creating layers of sound and motifs in combination but employing lots of different devices to keep the music from sounding aimless. You get a real sense of Taneyev the symphonist as the music rises and falls with great skill. The 2nd movement, Scherzo, sounds very Tchaikovskian and as though its based on a folk tune. I love the intro of the theme with accompaniment of bouyantly rhythmic cello and what's cool is that Taneyev persists with these kind of effects throughout the movement as the theme moves in-between the instruments.
The 3rd movement adagio is lyrical and delicate but its not just 'melancholy' or 'miserable' as the stereotypical adagio can be. Taneyev creates some gorgeous textures with the use of pizzicato, varying dynamics and shifts of tempi. At times it sounds like there are more than just 4 instruments playing but it never sounds cluttered or confused. The 4th movement finale, Allegro vigarosamente, begins lightly and smilingly and then becomes texturally tenser and agitated especially around the 5 minute mark. What a glorious movement this is with some exemplary dialogue and interplay. Again the music increases in fervour leading to a brisk and highly enjoyable Tchaikovskian rondo and double fugue before ending with two light unison chords. Glorious!
If you don't know Taneyev's quartets then I'd highly recommend the first two and the 6th especially. They are quite wonderful quartets. Only a handful of recordings available so here goes.

At the bottom of the pile comes the Carpe Diem Quartet on Naxos from their inconsistent Taneyev cycle. Although I will recommend a couple of performances from that set I can't recommend this performance because it is dull, intoned iffily and not very well played. Nuff said.
Much better are the *Taneyev Quartet* in their recording from the late 70s which still sounds very good. The Taneyev certainly get to the drama and play with great spirit even if they aren't always secure in intonation / ensemble. A fine account though.
The *Krasni Quartet* play with bags of spirit and are a match for the Taneyev here but perhaps have a little more sophistication in their playing. There's little in, though, but I do prefer the Krasni's more concise approach.
However, there's one recording that I feel nails this quartet, containing the right amount of quality and oodles of fire and that's the defunct *California String Quartet*, on Centaur. Yes, this one is a bit in your face but this is fiery music that can take such treatment. Centaur give them an upfront, lively sound and the quartet respond with a voracious account that conveys the music articulately. I love it.


----------

